# The Revenant



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The story of Hugh Glass:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't wait for that one.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Could be a heck of a movie, the book I read about his ordeal left me in awe. Men were tough is those days.


----------

